# 1994 Bravada Plowtruck ?



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

has anyone plowed with an S-10 bravada with the Smart-trac all wheeldrive tranny?


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

http://www.plowsite.com/archive/index.php/t-38981.html


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

BravadaMan;2124449 said:


> has anyone plowed with an S-10 bravada with the Smart-trac all wheeldrive tranny?


No never plowed with one. Seen many S10's with plows years ago. Hardly at all today. I would say if it's your everyday driver why chance destroying the AWD $$$. If you have some interest in moving snow this is not a choice vehicle. JMO


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Well what are you planning on plowing? If just your driveway, maybe. You are not going to do anything serious with it.


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

*BravadaMan*

I have a 3 tenths of a mile long lane and a 100 ft driveway.The bravada is not roadworthy anymore but it runs and the allwheel drive still works fine. Scrap prices around here,Pittsburgh,pa are low and the only thing left to do with it would be to plow with it.


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks for the archived posts.From the description from Oldsmobile the allwheeldrive is fully engaged up to 20 mph.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

BravadaMan;2124664 said:


> thanks for the archived posts.From the description from Oldsmobile the allwheeldrive is fully engaged up to 20 mph.


What do Ya have to loose?
Some plowed with a pice of plywood and a statation wagon.....

At this point I'm not sure what truck side mount would work.
But with some fab work just aboot anything can work.

Why not take some measurements, then watch crags list or what ever and go take a look at diffrent plows. 
Then when you get an idea of what will work.

Get one in The $2-4k range, that is 7.5 wide, at least...

Then have a go at it.
If not scrap it, then find a beater jeep or truck to put the
Plow on. 
Not every rig has to be a new 3/4 or bigger with a 10ft plow.......


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks 4 the info ,i will let you know how it works. To craigs list I go


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

BravadaMan;2124664 said:


> thanks for the archived posts.From the description from Oldsmobile the allwheeldrive is fully engaged up to 20 mph.


I wouldn't sink to much cake = $$ into this ship, if it's not street,ready!!


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

it will only be used on our private lane.Might as well use it till it dies LOL


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Run her till she quits.


----------



## Aero750 (Nov 9, 2014)

BravadaMan;2124698 said:


> it will only be used on our private lane.Might as well use it till it dies LOL


Im thinking this guy had the same idea lol


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

If you can move a motor and tranny over you can find anolder 6 1/2 or 7' and adapt it.. Watch craigslist and you'll find one..

Never heard of them but for $700 would work on your new rig once done.. Fairly simple with a winch and manual angle. Light weight..

http://eauclaire.craigslist.org/pts/5489021406.html


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks for the info but found a mint condition Meyer Power angle Home plow 4 a grand that mounts 2 a 2 inch reciever hitch mounted to the frame under the front bumper. IF it works ill post the results. thanks everyone 4 all your help.


----------



## ggb6259 (Jan 14, 2010)

Look up reviews on the Home w/ power angle. Save some greif and reinforce the moldboard with some backside ribs... Not the strongest but with a bit of support should be fine for your application.


----------



## BravadaMan (Feb 28, 2016)

thanks for the tip


----------



## yukonslt3 (Mar 2, 2010)

i know a guy that plowed with one for a long time and i asked him the same question on the awd system he said it was the best plow vehicle he ever owned he plowed his driveway and a small parkinglot and he ran a western 6.6 blade the only reason he got rid of it was he couldnt find any body parts for it because it rotted away lol


----------

